# Rikki got his first point



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats fantastic! 
I know I can't wait to get my Heaven out in the ring!! Hopefully she does as well as Rikki ^_^
Where in Ohio do you live? Are you coming to the Tallmadge show next weekend (The 14th and 15th) or the McKinely Kennel Club shows the 11th and 12th of June in Canton


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You must be a very proud momma! That is quite an achievement for your daughter and a testament to her abilities. Congratulations on the wins and wishing her the best in the future._


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We live in Middletown between Dayton and Cincinnati. Not going to Tallmidge, we may enter the mini at the Memorial Day cluster in Hamilton, they have a poodle specialty Sat/Sun, Doris Cozart is judging on Sun. Unfortunatly Rikki is 23" so it will be harder for him to get points. The judge was Marjorie Underwood that gave him his point. He is being geared for UKC Premier for Top 10 juniors with my daughter, she was the #1 jr last year. Vinny her mini she's only had him 2 months, he's 3 with some issues from not being loved, being ignored, not being socialized to say it "kindly". He's now loved, socializing and getting toys and being held.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I so wish I were young enough for Junior Handling!!! I bet your daughter is having a blast and #1 thats fantastic!!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

A dog at 23 inches is a tab bit on the smaller side of average, BUT, it is not impossible to finish his AKC championship. I have a silver male and two apricot boys that are only 23 inches tall and all three finished easy. I handled two out of three of them. My boy Tru is the first male standard apricot to finish entirely from the bred by class. Don't give up because of size. A quality dog will finish.

Terry


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I had ruled out ever bothering to show my female puppy in AKC because she will likely be 22/23 inches tall and is also a cream. I thought I might try UKC, but haven't decided. I used to like showing dogs a long time ago.

Why do they call standard poodles anything over 15 inches? In reality anything under 23 inches hasn't a chance in the ring. If there is a size limit they really need to have a low end cut off for standards (and a high end cutoff to get the massive sizes of some under control).


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

You CAN show your girl. The average size of a standard bitch is 23 inches, the average size of a dog is 25 inches. There are trends that come and go for larger or smaller. 

If the poodle has the quality it will finish.

The first standard apricot bitch to finish entirely from the bred by class was Ch Farleys D Poison Ivy. Ivy is 20.75 inches tall. The first red bitch to finish her AKC championship is Farleys D Enchanted Magikasl, and Chelsea was only 22 inches. 

My boy's Sunny (black), Quincy (silver), Tru (apricot), and Xavier (apricot)are each 23 inches. Shiloh (apricot) is 24 inches.

My new girl is 22 inches tall and she has two points so far.

Don't give up on showing dogs that are on the smaller side of average, it is not impossible!

Terry


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

This is not totally on the same subject, but it is related. So, if you bought a large Miniature poodle that was 17 inches tall - could you show it is as Standard? If you got a small Standard that was 17 inches tall and a really lovely dog conformation wise -- could you champion it - say under AKC or CKC in Canada??


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations. That is a lovely accomplishment!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

A 17 inch mini would be considered more of an over sized mini rather than a small standard, the look would be different. A 17 inch standard would be most likely too small, it is no longer in the small side of average. I would imagine that a judge would not give it a second look. Then where to go from there? What would you breed the 17 inch poodle to? 


Thanks for the complement on my guys. This has been a long journey. It is so rewarding when one of your own breeding is awarded with its championship. A true sense of accomplishment!

Terry


----------

